

What really is the best language / framework combination? - jacquesm

Hello HN,<p>The various languages and frameworks come by here with some regularity, and almost always there are people that will endlessly advocate their chosen weapon to the detraction of everything else.<p>It should be possible to get a more objective take on this though, and that's why I'm asking this question.<p>Let's say that the context is that it doesn't matter which language / framework you pick (usually not the case, but for the sake of the argument let's assume that it is), that there is no management dictating a preference, you're given a blank slate.<p>Your goal is to create a new web application<p>- with long term maintainability<p>- to be released as open source<p>- that should scale to reasonable usage levels without re-work<p>- that can be developed in a reasonable amount of time<p>- that supports a variety of persistence methods<p>If you have extensive experience with more than one language/framework then I'm really interested in why you'd pick the one over the other.<p>What would you choose and which factors would sway your decision one way or the other ?
======
spooneybarger
Aside from this being flamewar bait, I wouldnt pick a framework based on this
set of info. I want to know what the application has to do. For example, is it
basically a simple crud application that has a limited amount of steps/options
to complete any task and is mostly limited to a few basic database update type
operations... for example... twitter, delicious etc. Is it more of a
'traditional desktop application' on the web? Like google docs, 280 slides
etc. And more still, what does the data look like? Is it simple data that is
easy to store in an RDBMS? Is it a good fit for a document store? Do I need an
object graph to maintain complicated relations?

Until I understand what is to be built, I wouldnt select a particular
framework.

~~~
jacquesm
It is meant as the exact opposite of flamewar bait, which is why I ask for
people with extensive experience in two or more frameworks to illustrate their
choices.

~~~
spooneybarger
Intentions aside, the entire question is flame bait. I think you would be
better off asking something like... for the frameworks you have extensive
experience with, what sort of projects would you recommend it/them for, what
sort would you suggest people avoid. And perhaps work in your checklist there.
Anytime you ask for advocacy in a multi-religious format ( and frameworks and
languages tend to get religious ) flamewars are liable to erupt.

And really, when your title is 'What is really the BEST language/framework
combination?'- how can you not see that as flamebait? 'BEST'?

------
gexla
If there were a single best language / framework combination then you would
have no real choices because everyone would be using the best.

